# Query: Spouse Job Offer



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi All,

Our EOI got selected and we received the ITA last week! 

My wife is the main applicant since she holds an IT degree. Will the visa be processed fast if *I* get a job offer?

Sunil


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

sunilphilip14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Our EOI got selected and we received the ITA last week!
> 
> ...


Congrats on the selection. Not sure, I'm afraid, as she's the principal applicant. But you will be allocated a case officer so if you do get a job first send the details in. They are always interested in knowing that there's an income imminent!


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Topcat.. Will try my luck..


----------

